# mailwrapper segfault after upgrading to 7.2



## alimdi (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi,

After upgrading from 6.4 to 7.2, /usr/sbin/mailwrapper now segfaults.
Below gdb traces :


```
[root@here ~]gdb /usr/sbin/mailwrapper mailwrapper.core
GNU gdb 6.1.1 [FreeBSD]
Copyright 2004 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
GDB is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License, and you are
welcome to change it and/or distribute copies of it under certain conditions.
Type "show copying" to see the conditions.
There is absolutely no warranty for GDB.  Type "show warranty" for details.
This GDB was configured as "i386-marcel-freebsd"...(no debugging symbols found)...
Core was generated by `mailwrapper'.
Program terminated with signal 11, Segmentation fault.
Reading symbols from /lib/libutil.so.7...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /lib/libutil.so.7
Reading symbols from /lib/libc.so.7...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /lib/libc.so.7
Reading symbols from /libexec/ld-elf.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /libexec/ld-elf.so.1
#0  0x280a97c0 in strspn () from /lib/libc.so.7
```


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Dec 7, 2009)

No debugging symbols, so gdb output isn't particularly useful.

How exactly did you upgrade?

Oh, and welcome!


----------



## alimdi (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you.
Well, I followed This procedure as advised on 7.0 announcement.
Everything seems to work like a charm except mailwrapper

Cheers,

-- 
Ali


----------

